# Expats who got their PR without claiming work points?



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi friends,

I would like to set up this thread for queries about work points. People who got their PR without claiming any point for work and what document they deposited during PR process. Kindly share your experience so that everyone who doesn't claim points for employment can come to know what need to be submitted....

Thank You


----------



## geordie-g (Jun 6, 2015)

I got PR after 2 years on a 457 so didnt need to claim work points. The process was comparatively simple - medical, policy checks, proof of identity etc - and it came through in a matter of months


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

geordie-g said:


> I got PR after 2 years on a 457 so didnt need to claim work points. The process was comparatively simple - medical, policy checks, proof of identity etc - and it came through in a matter of months


Thanks mate,

May i ask what docs you submitted during the process? Especially in employment part. Did you submitted all like offer letter, pay slips or only those which you deposited to your assessment authority?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi,

i have lodged my application for visa subclass 190 and i am not claiming any points for my work exp. Though, i have uploaded my offer letter and roles and responsibilities letter during the time of EOI lodgment and Visa lodgment.

Now, lets hope i get the grant soon


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have lodged my application for visa subclass 190 and i am not claiming any points for my work exp. Though, i have uploaded my offer letter and roles and responsibilities letter during the time of EOI lodgment and Visa lodgment.
> 
> Now, lets hope i get the grant soon


Hi Sameer,

thanks for sharing your exp. Did you not submitted anything else other than offer letter and reference letter.


----------



## S000 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just producing offer letter, reference letter with roles and responsibilities for ACS getting done and later uploading the same while lodging the PR application, and with out claiming points 5 of my friends got PR in the last 6 months time.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

S000 said:


> Just producing offer letter, reference letter with roles and responsibilities for ACS getting done and later uploading the same while lodging the PR application, and with out claiming points 5 of my friends got PR in the last 6 months time.


No need to upload offer letter for ACS assessment I guess.


----------



## S000 (Mar 18, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> No need to upload offer letter for ACS assessment I guess.


It is better to upload offer letter and reference letter.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I got my 189 PR without claiming any points for work experience. My total experience after ACS deduction was 2.5 years, so i couldn't claim any points. Due to this, I did not submit any work experience documents to DIBP. 

This was my points breakup:-
Age - 30 points
Qualification - 15points
English ability - 20 points
Total -65 points


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> thanks for sharing your exp. Did you not submitted anything else other than offer letter and reference letter.


hi,

As S000 said just upload two of the docs and it will be suffice if you are not claiming points for your work exp


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I got my 189 PR without claiming any points for work experience. My total experience after ACS deduction was 2.5 years, so i couldn't claim any points. Due to this, I did not submit any work experience documents to DIBP.
> 
> This was my points breakup:-
> Age - 30 points
> ...


Hi FunkyZoom,

I mostly read your all posts and threads you generated 

However, what all other docs you deposited to DIBP? like reference letters, ACS letter?

thanks


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi FunkyZoom,
> 
> I mostly read your all posts and threads you generated
> 
> ...


The following are the documents I submitted (all scanned color copies or pdf files):-

Birth certificate
ACS assessment letter
My degree certificates and semester-wise transcripts
PTE-A English test report
Passport
Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)
Medicals (didn't have to upload, hospital does it)
Affidavit for name dependency on my passport compared to other documents
Form 80 (not needed, but I uploaded it anyway)


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> The following are the documents I submitted (all scanned color copies or pdf files):-
> 
> Birth certificate
> ACS assessment letter
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> I got my 189 PR without claiming any points for work experience. My total experience after ACS deduction was 2.5 years, so i couldn't claim any points. Due to this, I did not submit any work experience documents to DIBP.
> 
> This was my points breakup:-
> Age - 30 points
> ...


Did you mark your 2.5 years of experience as relevant or non-relevant in your visa application?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Did you mark your 2.5 years of experience as relevant or non-relevant in your visa application?


I marked the first 2 years (deducted by ACS) as irrelevant, and the remaining 2.5 years as relevant. In my case it made no difference.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> I marked the first 2 years (deducted by ACS) as irrelevant, and the remaining 2.5 years as relevant. In my case it made no difference.


You are a life saver funkyzoom. Thank you very much


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,

I have claimed 10 points for experience making it to 60 points. After going through number of posts by forum members, wherein visa got rejected due to verification of work experience, I am thinking to not to claim work experience at all. Instead, I am appearing for PTE and aiming for 79 in all modules. Dont want to take any chances with the application.

EOI is already submitted in May and waiting for the invite. Due to backlog, I may get an invite in September. I have got one month to score in PTE and hopefully date of effect would remain same even after the changes in my EOI provided I score 79 and above in PTE.

Cheers.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have claimed 10 points for experience making it to 60 points. After going through number of posts by forum members, wherein visa got rejected due to verification of work experience, I am thinking to not to claim work experience at all. Instead, I am appearing for PTE and aiming for 79 in all modules. Dont want to take any chances with the application.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

Can we mark our all work experience irrelevant in EOI or we can only mark which deducted by ACS?

Thanks


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Can we mark our all work experience irrelevant in EOI or we can only mark which deducted by ACS?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

We can mark all experience as irrelevant, I have already marked my two relevant employments as irrelevant. I guess, we could do the same with remaining. 

However, its would be wise to upload documents relevant to your work experience even if you are not claiming points. 

Cheers.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We can mark all experience as irrelevant, I have already marked my two relevant employments as irrelevant. I guess, we could do the same with remaining.
> 
> ...


Thanks

The man FunkyZoom told me that he submitted only ACS outcome letter, nothing else and he got direct grant. 

Someone suggested me that submit those docs which were submitted to ACS.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The man FunkyZoom told me that he submitted only ACS outcome letter, nothing else and he got direct grant.
> 
> Someone suggested me that submit those docs which were submitted to ACS.


It is DIPB's discretion, they may ask or may not. It is advisable to upload relevant documents, just to be on the safe side. 

Cheers.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The man FunkyZoom told me that he submitted only ACS outcome letter, nothing else and he got direct grant.
> 
> Someone suggested me that submit those docs which were submitted to ACS.


That's right, I'm ABSOLUTELY sure that it is unnecessary to upload documents for something you aren't claiming points for. It is clearly stated on the DIBP website as well.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> That's right, I'm ABSOLUTELY sure that it is unnecessary to upload documents for something you aren't claiming points for. It is clearly stated on the DIBP website as well.


Yes you are right mate. Can you please share that link where it is stated?

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Indeed, documents are required only if you are claiming points. In my case, I have total 7 years of exp but i am claiming only 4 years of exp from current employer and marked other 3 years of exp from 2 previous employers are irrelevant. And, i am not attaching any evidence for irrelevant exp.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Indeed, documents are required only if you are claiming points. In my case, I have total 7 years of exp but i am claiming only 4 years of exp from current employer and marked other 3 years of exp from 2 previous employers are irrelevant. And, i am not attaching any evidence for irrelevant exp.


Good and thanks.

I have 4.5 years exp and got 2 years deducted by ACS. When I will be filling up EOI, definitely I have to mark irrelevant 2 years as per ACS outcome but 2.5 I will mark relevant but can't claim for these years because of less than 3 years. Do I still need to attach docs for these relevant years or it would be suffice to attach only ACS?

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Your welcome,

Your case is same as funkyzoom's where he put 2 years as non relevant and 2.5 as relevant but didnt show any evidence as you cannot claim any points for that. He has been granted the visa already so i suggest you proceed as he did i-e without attaching any experience evidence.

Goodluck


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Your welcome,
> 
> Your case is same as funkyzoom's where he put 2 years as non relevant and 2.5 as relevant but didnt show any evidence as you cannot claim any points for that. He has been granted the visa already so i suggest you proceed as he did i-e without attaching any experience evidence.
> 
> Goodluck


Thank you so much


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Good and thanks.
> 
> I have 4.5 years exp and got 2 years deducted by ACS. When I will be filling up EOI, definitely I have to mark irrelevant 2 years as per ACS outcome but 2.5 I will mark relevant but can't claim for these years because of less than 3 years. Do I still need to attach docs for these relevant years or it would be suffice to attach only ACS?
> 
> Thanks


if you're not claiming points for it, you can actually ignore the section in its entirety, can't you? (ie. leaving it blank?)

only attach relevant documents. relevant = you're claiming points for it. do understand that there are people who won't be claiming any points for work, so it's perfectly fine.


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just one query.. I took assessment from CPA and didnt submitted any work exp doc and mark it not required.. They gave positive assessment as academically suitable for immigration.. 

Did u too got the same wording "academically suitable" or somethg else??

I have left the exp section blank in EOI. Is it fine??

Thanks



migratingnoob said:


> if you're not claiming points for it, you can actually ignore the section in its entirety, can't you? (ie. leaving it blank?)
> 
> only attach relevant documents. relevant = you're claiming points for it. do understand that there are people who won't be claiming any points for work, so it's perfectly fine.


----------



## pratikk (Aug 7, 2015)

have couple of queries ..

1. Do we have to enter our details in EOI or anytime later on while filing visa or for state nomination regarding our work experience , even though we are not claiming points for same ?
If no details then why would state nominate

2. what about job code -- say for 261313 , if we jus provide qualification detail and proof would that suffice for 189 190 grant , or we have to enter experience details


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

pratikk said:


> have couple of queries ..
> 
> 1. Do we have to enter our details in EOI or anytime later on while filing visa or for state nomination regarding our work experience , even though we are not claiming points for same ?
> If no details then why would state nominate
> ...


Hi,

1- Yes, during the time of EOI, SS & visa filling there are some questions where e have to give info regarding our work exp.......

If you dont want to show your work related docs then put your overall experience as 'not relevant' by doing this EOI will not give you any points for your work exp. And during the time of visa lodgment DIBP is only concerned about the points you are claiming. So, ironically if you havent claimed points for your work exp then you dont need to upload any of the work related doc.

I hope it clears the doubt...

all the best!!


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Good and thanks.
> 
> I have 4.5 years exp and got 2 years deducted by ACS. When I will be filling up EOI, definitely I have to mark irrelevant 2 years as per ACS outcome but 2.5 I will mark relevant but can't claim for these years because of less than 3 years. Do I still need to attach docs for these relevant years or it would be suffice to attach only ACS?
> 
> Thanks


only attach ACS that's it!!


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

S000 said:


> Just producing offer letter, reference letter with roles and responsibilities for ACS getting done and later uploading the same while lodging the PR application, and with out claiming points 5 of my friends got PR in the last 6 months time.


I'm submitting my offer letter and Statement of Service rather than reference letter as I'm worried about answering questions. VETASSESS stated that either is acceptable - does anyone know if a reference would give me a better shot?

Also, for education, I have a degree but not in my nominated occupation. I have a postgrad diploma that is comparable to the Australia diploma most have for occupational health and safety. Is it likely that VETASSESS will accept my education?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> only attach ACS that's it!!


Hi Sameer

I am not claiming any points for work experience. Should I share only the ACS letter or roles and responsibilities letter as well?
People on the forum have suggested that I need to upload roles and responsibilities letter as well. 
Should I upload the service letter or not?
Could you please share what all documents you submitted?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Sameer
> 
> I am not claiming any points for work experience. Should I share only the ACS letter or roles and responsibilities letter as well?
> People on the forum have suggested that I need to upload roles and responsibilities letter as well.
> ...


Just upload the ACS letter.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

vijendra said:


> Just upload the ACS letter.


Thanks Vijendra.

Are you in the same boat and have you done the same?
Were you also granted visa , without CO asking for additional documents?
Just want to understand where are you in the process.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Vijendra.
> 
> Are you in the same boat and have you done the same?
> Were you also granted visa , without CO asking for additional documents?
> Just want to understand where are you in the process.


Not me but my friend received her visa 2 weeks ago. CO didn't ask her for the docs as she didn't claim points for work experience. But I read in other thread that CO had asked documents even when the person was not claiming points. So you never know what the CO will ask


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

vijendra said:


> Not me but my friend received her visa 2 weeks ago. CO didn't ask her for the docs as she didn't claim points for work experience. But I read in other thread that CO had asked documents even when the person was not claiming points. So you never know what the CO will ask


Thanks for the clarification. It seems it really depends on the CO. I will try to upload a few documents in that case.
Can you also tell if anyone you know went through employment verification even though they were not claiming points


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

gd2015 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. It seems it really depends on the CO. I will try to upload a few documents in that case.
> Can you also tell if anyone you know went through employment verification even though they were not claiming points


I don't know anyone. But employment verification is the decision of the CO. If the CO thinks that the employment needs verification then it will be done even if you are not claiming points.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

subscribing.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

I didnt claimed any points but I submitted as many documents as I could. My employment verification was not done. IMHO the Co only verifies employment if it has helped you in your application. For eg if claiming points or getting a skill assesment. 
Regards


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

babajani said:


> I didnt claimed any points but I submitted as many documents as I could. My employment verification was not done. IMHO the Co only verifies employment if it has helped you in your application. For eg if claiming points or getting a skill assesment.
> Regards


I agree that CO would verify in case applicant is claiming points. 
But all of us have to get skill assessment done isn't it? In that case employment always helps in application. I am not too sure what you meant when you said "For eg if claiming points or getting a skill assesment. "

Could you please elaborate on this?


----------



## macjobz (May 18, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> I agree that CO would verify in case applicant is claiming points.
> But all of us have to get skill assessment done isn't it? In that case employment always helps in application. I am not too sure what you meant when you said "For eg if claiming points or getting a skill assesment. "
> 
> Could you please elaborate on this?


There are number of professions for which you donot need any experience. Examples are Engineering occupations by virtue of Washington Accord and accounting professions such as external auditor or general accountant where you just need your degree to get a positive assessment and no work experience is requred. I hope it clears


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

macjobz said:


> There are number of professions for which you donot need any experience. Examples are Engineering occupations by virtue of Washington Accord and accounting professions such as external auditor or general accountant where you just need your degree to get a positive assessment and no work experience is requred. I hope it clears


Yes, that clears my query.
Thanks


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Yes, that clears my query.
> Thanks


This means we can apply visa without submitting any docs for work exp just with acs letter.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> This means we can apply visa without submitting any docs for work exp just with acs letter.


Yes mate but only if you are not claiming points for your workex


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sameer1626 said:


> Yes mate but only if you are not claiming points for your workex


Thank you Sameer, 

One more question, I got assessed through ACS in July 2014 for 2 employments.

1st company: 3 years 6 mths. (June 2010 to Jan 2014)

2nd company: 1 year ( Feb 2014 to Feb 2015) 

As I have assessed in July 2014 and I provided reference letter with "Till date" but I have left the job in Feb 2015, now I am just confused with that as my second work's only 6 months assessed with "till date" then how would I let them know that I have worked more 6 months? 

Regards


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you Sameer,
> 
> One more question, I got assessed through ACS in July 2014 for 2 employments.
> 
> ...


Hi,

In your ACS outcome they have mentioned "till date" or what??


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In your ACS outcome they have mentioned "till date" or what??


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/10 - 01/14 (3yrs 7mths) 
Position:XXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 02/14 - 07/14 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXX 
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 

This is what they have mentioned?

Thanks


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...





> Dates: 02/14 - 07/14 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA


If you are on the same company (as above) after 07/14 - till date and if your roles and responsibilities have been same then you just have to submit the fresh roles and responsibilities letter to DIBP at the visa lodgment stage, which clearly shows that you have been working in the same company since 02/14 tll date with same R&R.

But personally what i would suggest you is that you should go for the *POINT TEST ADVISORY FROM VET* to claim these points as its something which will be in writing and CO cant reject it.

All the best mate!!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sameer1626 said:


> If you are on the same company (as above) after 07/14 - till date and if your roles and responsibilities have been same then you just have to submit the fresh roles and responsibilities letter to DIBP at the visa lodgment stage, which clearly shows that you have been working in the same company since 02/14 tll date with same R&R.
> 
> But personally what i would suggest you is that you should go for the *POINT TEST ADVISORY FROM VET* to claim these points as its something which will be in writing and CO cant reject it.
> 
> All the best mate!!


thanks mate, 

I was in the same company and with same roles and responsibilities until I left job. What if I provide fresh letter and relieving letter? Would that be ok?

I am sorry mate, I didn't get with you "POINT TEST ADVISORY FROM VET" ? Could you please describe it bit more?

Thanks again


----------

